# replaceing shaft on minn kota trolling motor



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

have any of u guys changed the shaft on a minn kota bow mount trolling motor before and if u have how hard was it? and where was u able to find a replacement shaft for one. i have searched on the internet for quite a while tonight and can not find any site that has any replacement shafts for sale. thanks for any help
or have any of u guys had mogadore bait and tackle change one and how much did they charge? i plan on calling them tomorrow


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I know this might be kind of far away, but Cy is an authorized Minn Kota and Motorguide repair center in central Ohio. He can do the work or just order the parts for you. He can quote you a price over the phone to see if it is worth fixing and tell you how involved the work would be, if you were going to try it yourself. 

Boat Things
(614) 895-2628 
156 Nicole Dr, Westerville, OH 43081


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks for the reply yea cy is a little far, i will be heading to mogadore bait and tackle tomorrow


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I do believe that is a major undertaking due to the way the motor housing is sealed to the shaft. Quite awhile ago I had kames in N. Canton do some warranty work on a MinnKota of mine. They did a good job.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks for the info. i was thinking about kames but if u go to minn kota's webiste they dont have kames as a service center. would be a little closer than driveing to mogadore but i dont mind spreading the money around


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't know the whats and the whys about your replacement, but I am making my longer to use for my bowfishing set up. Here is where I am getting my shaft. http://www.bowfishingextreme.com/ItemsForSale/TrollingMtrParts/bowfishing_trolling_motors.htm

I plan on swapping it out myself...................well actually I plan on watching Ðe§perado do it. lol  You should shoot him a PM, he has done it and could explain it to you. Good luck. BC


----------



## earl (Jun 22, 2010)

you can order shafts thru minn kota 1-800-227-6433


----------

